# Portable Wood Pellet Fire Pit ! Check out this Flame Genie



## Don2222 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello

Just saw a demo on this!

What do you think? Is it a winner?



Put in 4 hand fulls of pellets, start with starting gel and a lighter
It burns for 25 mins. Add more before the coals die out!
Very little ash falls out of the screen in the bottom!


----------



## ScotL (Aug 12, 2013)

That is very cool. It would be awesome for camping.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Aug 12, 2013)

I love fire pits, I had both mine going last night, but I must say it looks alittle dangerous. Especially w kids around...


----------



## slvrblkk (Aug 12, 2013)

Here's the only review I could find:


















_- posted on 6/19/2013 9:46:15 AM_
Design needs to be changed. 10 lbs of pellets an hour and had to continually feed the pit. When flame is going heat is great. Annoying that pellets burn out way too fast too much trouble always putting pellets in. Concept of no smoke or spark would be great in time to come. Took our pit back for refund.
Take it for what it's worth.....


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Aug 12, 2013)

How much does it cost


----------



## Augie (Aug 12, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> How much does it cost


 
$120 at Northern Tool


----------



## steamguy (Aug 12, 2013)

Looks basically like a good idea... but looking at it leaves me with a bunch of questions...

First, there's no feeling as to how sturdy/heavy it's built. The feet look like just tack-welded cheap-grade sheet metal. So if you're camping, it IS going to get left out in the rain. It's not a question of 'will it rust' but 'how fast is it going to rust'.

Wonder how long it will run without filling up with ashes to the point it won't burn any more.

And then - how do you clean it out? Turn it over and dump it out? 

Start it with gel-napalm? Not at $4 for a bottle of the stuff.  I'd start it with my latest discovery - match-light briquettes! Virtually impossible to put out once they're going, will start in damp or drizzle, and you only need three or four to get a fire started. If you're in a hurry, use more!


----------



## 343amc (Aug 12, 2013)

Neat concept if you live in an area where a normal fire pit isn't possible. 

Not for me though. I'll keep my existing fire pit and burn my scraps, uglies and other leftovers from the wood pile.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello

It looks better quality in person.

The ash just drops thru the screen in the bottom

Click pic to enlarge


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 12, 2013)

Did you buy one Don? That pic of yours doesn't show secondary combustion like the video..?

It looks neat, but cord wood is much cheaper than 10 lbs an hr for a fire. 

Although the secondary combustion did look pretty cool. Looking cool and working good are 2 different things.


----------



## Bret Chase (Aug 12, 2013)

343amc said:


> Neat concept if you live in an area where a normal fire pit isn't possible.
> 
> Not for me though. I'll keep my existing fire pit and burn my scraps, uglies and other leftovers from the wood pile.


 

Not for me either....  I can keep my firepit going just from the drops from my pines..... more or less indefinitely....  I don't burn hard wood in mine...  but I've got so many big bull pines in my yard....  the hardwood heats my house.... not the sky


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 13, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Did you buy one Don? That pic of yours doesn't show secondary combustion like the video..?
> 
> It looks neat, but cord wood is much cheaper than 10 lbs an hr for a fire.
> 
> Although the secondary combustion did look pretty cool. Looking cool and working good are 2 different things.


 

I cannot buy one until my supplier gets them in, but I told my regional sales rep to let me know when they come in.


----------



## smwilliamson (Aug 13, 2013)

That's dumb. Do you understand how simple it would be to make this? 5 minutes and a coffee can...$120 bucks!


----------



## smwilliamson (Aug 13, 2013)

Check out a rocket stove


----------



## Bioburner (Aug 13, 2013)

Like Scott said this design is not much more then a large rocket stove. Rummage around a couple garage sales or flea market for a couple old pots and get out a drill.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 13, 2013)

Bioburner said:


> Like Scott said this design is not much more then a large rocket stove. Rummage around a couple garage sales or flea market for a couple old pots and get out a drill.


 

I agree but maybe I can sell these too!


----------



## Bioburner (Aug 13, 2013)

Sell them some smoker pellets too!


----------



## moey (Aug 14, 2013)

and you can bring it inside if you lose power to warm your house.....
.
.
.
.
don't try this..


----------



## ScotL (Aug 14, 2013)

While rocket stoves look somewhat interesting too, the wikipedia description of a rocket stove differs from this. Where a rocket stove has an insulated chimney, this thing has air ports inside the outer walls resulting in combustion of the wood gasses at the top of the pot. It looks more like a wood gasifier. The wood is being burned at the bottom only enough to cause it to off-gas and the gases are being ignited at the top.
It reminds me a little of a wood gasification biomass boiler which roasts the biomass over a grate system and the heat and gases are captured and burned in the boiler.


----------



## Xena (Aug 14, 2013)

I wouldn't buy one. Much rather like my home made pit from
free materials and burning fallen stuff around my property.  Even camping
I make a fire ring from rocks and burn what mother nature drops.....  
Mine:


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 14, 2013)

Xena said:


> I wouldn't buy one. Much rather like my home made pit from
> free materials and burning fallen stuff around my property. Even camping
> I make a fire ring from rocks and burn what mother nature drops.....
> Mine:


 
I really like that nice homemade design! Looks so comfy and inviting! You can come help me make one near my workshop anytime!


----------

